# What snake is this?



## Andrew$ (May 29, 2018)




----------



## Andrew$ (May 29, 2018)

Nvm, northern water snake


----------



## DUCKHEAD (Apr 28, 2007)

Andrew$ said:


> Nvm, northern water snake


Are they poisonous?


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

No, they are protected


----------



## Andrew$ (May 29, 2018)

DUCKHEAD said:


> Are they poisonous?


Nope, this one is not. I believe there’s only 3 species of poisonous snakes in Ohio, that’s if people haven’t released other ones into the wild.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Not poisonous, but they can have a very nasty disposition if provoked. Don't bother them and they won't bother you!


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/species-and-habitats/species-guide-index


----------



## sixtyminutes (Jan 3, 2009)

They are not poisonous but they will bite. Typical reptile with a very dirty mouth and the associated infections. Another defense mechanism is they poop on you. Shockingly bad smell.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I could be wrong, but I'm thinking only the water snakes on the Islands at Erie are protected. The ones around here are just common Northern Water Snakes. As mentioned, don't piss'em off. They aren't shy and will bite if they get half a chance.
Not poisonous, watch the Dirty Jobs episode on S.Bass. It's hilarious!


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

I went with my father in-law to get a boat at the marina next to cedar point, we had to take a walk around the marina to get tools and stuff for the boat ride back to Ashtabula I bet I seen atleast 25 of the protected lake Erie water snakes and boy are those hideous they just look like there ready to fight. I wonder how many people that dock there find one on there boat


----------



## Steve Kasper (Jul 25, 2017)

not any longer!


----------

